
What does genius look like in math? Where does it come? Dandelin spheres [video] - espeed
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQa_tWZmlGs
======
egonschiele
3Blue1Brown is amazing -- one of the best math explainers I have seen. He also
had a good video on other math channels he likes
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VcgJro0sTiM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VcgJro0sTiM)).
It's amazing to see how things have changed over the last couple of years.
Earlier, searching for math explanations on YT, I felt like I mostly saw hard-
to-follow lectures. Now there's tons of content created specifically for YT
and it is really well done.

------
ylbss
3Blue1Brown saved me when I started university comp sci math 10 years after
highschool. One of my favorite youtube channels. His Fourier Transform videos
are the best explanations I've seen.

------
eboyjr
Sidenote: 3Brown1Blue has the most intuitive explanations for linear algebra
and matrix operations I have found thus far. Check his playlists series.

------
phkahler
I don't watch YouTube much but I have see a few of these videos. This one was
recommended to me last night and I watched it. Now it's here on HN the next
morning. This is certainly not a coincidence.

Favorite quote "You can often view glimpses of ingeniousness... not as
inexplicable miracles, but as the residue of experience." Did he pen that one
or borrow it from someone else?

~~~
JadeNB
Google doesn't recognise "residue of experience" as part of a familiar quote,
but the phrase itself seems to be rather frequent, at least in academese:
[https://www.google.com/search?q=%22residue+of+experience%22](https://www.google.com/search?q=%22residue+of+experience%22).

~~~
amch
Funnily enough, as of this writing, the top ranked google result (at least for
me) is this post.

~~~
curiousgal
I'm so meta even this acronym

~~~
techbio
While Redditisms leaking into HN comments are usually downvoted, I actually
_got_ this for the first time just now. Probably because while on HN I wear my
thinking cap, and on Reddit I read mainly for amusement and don't spend the
time to look as closely. So a qualified thank you, that was clever.

~~~
sp332
It was popularized by Douglas Hofstadter, the guy who wrote _Gödel, Escher,
Bach_ among other things.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Douglas_Hofstadter](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Douglas_Hofstadter)

------
trukterious
'Reside of experience'. Yes, more especially the residue of _imaginative
experience_.

Daydreaming can be dysfunctional & defensive, as in:

[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5962718/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5962718/)

Yet some people are free in their thoughts at least some of the time and thus
are able to daydream productively.

(One difference I think is that they are obsessed with _problems_ ).

